# Shortened strut bodies are expensive!!



## duben inc (Oct 31, 2002)

When is someone gonna come out with an afforable set of shortened strut bodies? Am I the only one who thinks that a grand for suspension (not including springs) is a bit pricey? I mean w. my part-time job I could scape together enough for agx and eibachs (used) but I'll never have enough for some Tiens or Motivationals. There has got to be a way around this. DIY? (j/k). But does anyone have any ideas? My car is screaming (more like clunking) for a suspension up grade!


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

Honestly if you could scrape together enough for AGX's and Eibachs (around $650), you could add another c-note and scoop up the Tein basic damper coil-overs for about $750 or so. You will have all the short-strut ride quality and still be able to adjust ride height if necessary. I'd rather have the more comfortable ride with height adjustability than to have some damper adjustments I'd very rarely adjust. 

Good suspensions are a bit pricey, but once you get one, you understand what it's all about once you go for the first few rides. Makes the car much more enjoyable in many ways.


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

wickedsr20 said:


> Good suspensions are a bit pricey, but once you get one, you understand what it's all about once you go for the first few rides. Makes the car much more enjoyable in many ways.


I totally agree. Tein Basics or even a set of the new JIC FLT-A1's would be ideal.


----------



## johnand (Apr 30, 2002)

Give me a few more weeks and I'll have a write-up done to show you how you can make your own DIY struts that are basically the same at the Motivational struts. You use your aftermarket strut housings and Koni inserts. Koni inserts can be had for a little over $500. Add some miscellaneous hardware and a lot of work by yourself and it can be done.

But, it is time consuming and, IMO the Motivational struts are worth the ~$400 more that it costs then DIY.


----------



## motivational1 (Jul 15, 2002)

There is not $400 in labor! I provide brand new strut housings and camber bolts. If you go out and buy new Monroe struts and the needed camber bolts for a B-13 or B-14 then gut them and install a Koni insert yourself, it would save you $200 in labor on a set of 4.


----------



## johnand (Apr 30, 2002)

motivational1 said:


> There is not $400 in labor! I provide brand new strut housings and camber bolts. If you go out and buy new Monroe struts and the needed camber bolts for a B-13 or B-14 then gut them and install a Koni insert yourself, it would save you $200 in labor on a set of 4.


Mike, I didn't realize you provided new strut housings and camber bolts!!!!!

So, now I even agree more, that Motivational's are VERY reasonably priced and it is worth the extra $200 to get them all done instead of doing it yourself. Plus, the Motivational's are prettier than my DIY one's  The only reason I am doing it myself is I already had the Monroe struts and I like to tinker.


----------



## duben inc (Oct 31, 2002)

I would love to see those DIY instructions. I think that motivational is a great company, but I am a very poor college student, with time to burn.


----------



## motivational1 (Jul 15, 2002)

Most of the time the Koni inserts don't fit in the KYB shock housings. You can use Tokico, Monroe, or OEM Nissan housings.


----------

